# So upset and confused



## jtj1054

We found out at 15 weeks 2 days that we were having a baby girl, we had another ultrasound done at 18 weeks and still we were having a girl! Have great pictures with 3 white lines and all. Yesterday was our 20 week scan and the tech said no you're having a boy. He gave us a picture that looks like a gigantic penis. I mean it doesn't look anything like any friends ultrasound pcitures at all...I have no clue who or what to believe. The first ultrasound tech had 20 years experience and the guy yesterday was really young... We are heartbroken! We've just finished painting a very pink nursery and we've purchased unreturnable pink or girly things and so have our families... What would you think? I have scheduled an ultrasound for next tuesday at the first place that I got a girl confirmation for them to tell me one way or another as well. My husband isn't as upset over this but if we really are having a boy I feel like we've lost a girl since thats what we were expecting. Also the thought of a boy scares the crap out of me... we met with a gentic counslor and she advised us on our family histories and certain genetic defects and many numerous issues that seem to only affect males.


----------



## lizmageeful

I had this exact same thing happen to me, except the other way around. Told at 19 weeks Boy, for sure, and then last week we were told its DEFINITELY a girl at 26 weeks. If it does turn out to be a boy, i would recommend boxing up all of the girly things if you are planning on having another child. If not, maybe you can do an exchange at the store? One thing I found was really helpful was coming up with a name for our baby. We already had a name when we thought it was a boy and that really helped us bond with him, and its helping us to have a new name to call our baby. It takes time though. It feels like you just lost a child. But, you need to find a way to get over some of the sadness so you can be there for your baby boy. :)


----------



## jtj1054

lizmageeful said:


> I had this exact same thing happen to me, except the other way around. Told at 19 weeks Boy, for sure, and then last week we were told its DEFINITELY a girl at 26 weeks. If it does turn out to be a boy, i would recommend boxing up all of the girly things if you are planning on having another child. If not, maybe you can do an exchange at the store? One thing I found was really helpful was coming up with a name for our baby. We already had a name when we thought it was a boy and that really helped us bond with him, and its helping us to have a new name to call our baby. It takes time though. It feels like you just lost a child. But, you need to find a way to get over some of the sadness so you can be there for your baby boy. :)

Thanks, we had a name and everything picked for a girl so it makes it tougher thinking that our " girl" could be a boy... :( We have no clue what to even think of as far as boy names either. :( Hubby and I cannot come to an agreement for a boy.. Hopefully I get some closure and concrete answer one way or another about what sex the baby is.


----------



## lizmageeful

Its difficult. there is no denying that. But it gets a little easier after the initial shock. I promise.


----------



## maybebaby3

Oh no! Maybe this tech is confused? I'd be more inclined to believe more experienced one. Hope you find out either way on Tuesday!!!


----------



## Samiam03

Hun, I wouldn't let yourself get upset just yet. Wait until the next scan to find out for sure. Maybe the young guy thought the umbilical cord was a penis?


----------



## jtj1054

Samiam03 said:


> Hun, I wouldn't let yourself get upset just yet. Wait until the next scan to find out for sure. Maybe the young guy thought the umbilical cord was a penis?

These are the pictures I've gotten. The first is from the latest scan where the guy said it was a boy. The last two are where we were told girl...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1735.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 85









JOHNSONCOURTNEY20130108160504770.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 72









JOHNSONCOURTNEY20130108160345991.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 61


----------



## foxiechick1

Wow that does seem rather large for a babies penis!

I wouldn't like to say either way as I am rubbish at gender prediction but have you tried posting the pics on ingender.com? They have techs on there who I am sure will have a look for you too.

Good luck hope this gets sorted for you I honestly really feel for you :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

I think the one that looks like a 'penis' is just swollen girly parts, I may be wrong. Would you get another scan hun?
xoxox


----------



## foxiechick1

BeccaxBump said:


> I think the one that looks like a 'penis' is just swollen girly parts, I may be wrong. Would you get another scan hun?
> xoxox

I wondered this too!!


----------



## jtj1054

foxiechick1 said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> I think the one that looks like a 'penis' is just swollen girly parts, I may be wrong. Would you get another scan hun?
> xoxox
> 
> I wondered this too!!Click to expand...

Most definitely will get to the bottom of this! I had another scan today and they didn't want to tell me one way or another because the baby had cord in between it's legs and it was breach so it made it really difficult. Both techs today told me to not paint over the pink just yet and not to buy blue either.. :( I have another appointment tuesday so hopefully we'll find out then. I'm going crazyyy:wacko:


----------



## foxiechick1

jtj1054 said:


> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> I think the one that looks like a 'penis' is just swollen girly parts, I may be wrong. Would you get another scan hun?
> xoxox
> 
> I wondered this too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely will get to the bottom of this! I had another scan today and they didn't want to tell me one way or another because the baby had cord in between it's legs and it was breach so it made it really difficult. Both techs today told me to not paint over the pink just yet and not to buy blue either.. :( I have another appointment tuesday so hopefully we'll find out then. I'm going crazyyy:wacko:Click to expand...


Bless you! This must be so awful for you! Roll on Tuesday so you will hopefully know either way! xx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

That's so confusing! I hope you get the answer you're looking for at your appointment.


----------



## maybebaby3

in the pics the baby's penis looks huge! could it be the cord in a strange position maybe?


----------



## jtj1054

maybebaby3 said:


> in the pics the baby's penis looks huge! could it be the cord in a strange position maybe?

lol I know! I really think it's just the cord and the guy was mistaken... lol In literally EVERY unltrasound the babyhas either had cord between legs or near there.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Personally that penis looks way too big, even if your babies penis was that big, it would have shown in the other ultrasounds. I'm pretty certain you have a baby girl. Those other 2 pictures, there really is no denying it.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Also IMO, I think that blob he thought was a penis was the babys head looking down, that's what it looks like to me, and I still see 3 lines in it. Don't stress. I'd put my money that you have a girl still


----------



## korndogger123

That "penis" is the size of my nephews... he is 3!!!! I don't think that is a penis but I am not good at looking at ultrasounds... hopefully you get your girl confirmation.


----------



## maybebaby3

Did you get an answer?


----------



## foxiechick1

Any news? x


----------



## LunaBean

That def looks way too big, and not connected properly! here's Noah's at 18 weeks..yours def looks like the cord! Hope you had good news today!
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Tilliepink

Hope you got some answers today


----------



## maybebaby3

Update?


----------



## jtj1054

maybebaby3 said:


> Update?

Yes, it is indeed a boy. The radiologist did the scan and was able to get numerous pictures that showed us his manhood. The other picture I was given was just a bad one that doctor said. So here we go! Trying to wrap my head around doing boy things and changing everything we've already bought/planned out. I have had a week to think about the possibility and I find that I'm feeling fine about it. Just still really surprised and ANNOYED that we were told girl for 6 weeks. Oh well, I'm just going to have a laugh about the whole ordeal.:winkwink:


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm sorry, honey, but happy that you have a healthy little one. I thought that your last scan pic did look boyish because you can see something between the legs--not that BIG thing, but smaller, but that made me think :blue: for you. Massive hugs. Oh...boys are really amazing. I have a one year old, and he's so snuggly and sweet!


----------



## foxiechick1

jtj1054 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Update?
> 
> Yes, it is indeed a boy. The radiologist did the scan and was able to get numerous pictures that showed us his manhood. The other picture I was given was just a bad one that doctor said. So here we go! Trying to wrap my head around doing boy things and changing everything we've already bought/planned out. I have had a week to think about the possibility and I find that I'm feeling fine about it. Just still really surprised and ANNOYED that we were told girl for 6 weeks. Oh well, I'm just going to have a laugh about the whole ordeal.:winkwink:Click to expand...

At least you know now for sure hun! And didn't get a massive surprise at the birth!! I agree with PP boys are amazing my DS makes me laugh every single day he's so funny and so so loving he tells me he loves me about 50 times a day, as I do to him as well!! Enjoy buying blue!! xx


----------



## jtj1054

maybebaby3 said:


> Update?




_jellybean_ said:


> I'm sorry, honey, but happy that you have a healthy little one. I thought that your last scan pic did look boyish because you can see something between the legs--not that BIG thing, but smaller, but that made me think :blue: for you. Massive hugs. Oh...boys are really amazing. I have a one year old, and he's so snuggly and sweet![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, I'm sure he'll be a blast! :) The thing that made it so unbelievable was the last tech telling us the BIG thing in the pic was the boy parts.. definitely NOT the case haha. Anyhow I can't wait to see what he looks like :D:flower:


----------



## _jellybean_

jtj1054 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _jellybean_ said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, honey, but happy that you have a healthy little one. I thought that your last scan pic did look boyish because you can see something between the legs--not that BIG thing, but smaller, but that made me think :blue: for you. Massive hugs. Oh...boys are really amazing. I have a one year old, and he's so snuggly and sweet![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, I'm sure he'll be a blast! :) The thing that made it so unbelievable was the last tech telling us the BIG thing in the pic was the boy parts.. definitely NOT the case haha. Anyhow I can't wait to see what he looks like :D:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...no, that big thing definitely didn't look like boy parts, but there was a little smaller thing that did. Anyway, there are SO many cute boy clothes online, and you'll have tons of fun with your little man. I know that it will probably take some getting used to that you're having a son, but I agree with pp...it's better that you didn't get a surprise at birth.Click to expand...


----------



## maybebaby3

jtj1054 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Update?
> 
> Yes, it is indeed a boy. The radiologist did the scan and was able to get numerous pictures that showed us his manhood. The other picture I was given was just a bad one that doctor said. So here we go! Trying to wrap my head around doing boy things and changing everything we've already bought/planned out. I have had a week to think about the possibility and I find that I'm feeling fine about it. Just still really surprised and ANNOYED that we were told girl for 6 weeks. Oh well, I'm just going to have a laugh about the whole ordeal.:winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm glad you got an answer and are bringing yourself to laugh about it. My boys are great and are so loving and always telling me they love you. My DD is lovely but is actually more challenging behaviour and attitude wise than my sons!


----------



## cckarting

lizmageeful do you have a pic of your scan where they told you it was a boy?? I was just wondering they told me boy at 18.5 weeks, got a crappy pic of what was to be the penis, but don't feel like i'm having a boy. I don't have another ultrasound until march 5th and i'll be 34-35 weeks. I didn't get any other pics, not even a profile pic, because baby wouldn't behave.....

here's my pic from 18 weeks
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_6648.jpg

and the last one, it looks weird to me, with almost a hook at the end?
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_6651.jpg


----------

